# Have a Corona



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)

*As many of us are in self imposed isolation, how 'bout a thread featuring apocolyptic tunes and/or comedy bits to get our minds off the plague?*


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)

Leave your body [ and soul ] at the door.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)

*"The world is in a mess, and there's sweet diddly you can do about it."*

*Crisis advice from Mr Mambo. True then, true today.





*


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)

"*If we try really really hard, maybe we can stop this rain ! "*


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)

unless it is


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)

Death comes driving, I can't do nothing! Death goes. There must be something, there must be something that remains Something something


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)

"Is it any wonder now, everybody's gone insane
Everybody locks the doors to keep out any strangers.
Everybody's all pent up. Everybody's got a short fuse.
Getting ready to blow up, we live with so much danger.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)

Underwater, underwater, I will meet you underwater I will find you, I will find you, in the deep & quiet water In the ocean, in the ocean, we will bask in all its glory In the peaceful quiet water, I will tell you all a story Of a long, long, long, long, breakdown


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)

Judgement day descends upon us After the revolution The virgins come to set you free On their lips the light called truth In minus time or victory Energy imprisoned will make itself free


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

@Amos Otis Speaking of Corona. . . . . . My work got shut down until May. Most likely after that as well. I'll just be hitting the high spots for the next few weeks. I'll check in when I get the chance. 

Later days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)

too larry said:


> @Amos Otis Speaking of Corona. . . . . . My work got shut down until May. Most likely after that as well. I'll just be hitting the high spots for the next few weeks. I'll check in when I get the chance.
> 
> Later days.


No home internet? Always a drag when your posts are missing. Stay safe, amigo.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

I guess lots of people are doing this these days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> I guess lots of people are doing this these days.


well done !


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2020)

_I've never posted so many Oingo Boingo tunes [ though I LOVE them ], but Danny Elfman is clearly a prophet. This from 1982.

"*It didn't have to turn out like this."





*_


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> No home internet? Always a drag when your posts are missing. Stay safe, amigo.


Yes. None at the river house, where I've been staying most of the time. With me off work, I'm trying to kick out some of the bigger jobs down there. 

Will check in when the confluence of time and wifi line up.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> *As many of us are in self imposed isolation, how 'bout a thread featuring apocolyptic tunes and/or comedy bits to get our minds off the plague?*


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

I heard this at the same time I got the news about Joe Diffy. I must admit it got all over me. Good thoughts going their way.









Singer John Prine ‘critical’ in hospital from coronavirus symptoms


The singer, a part-time Gulfport resident, had been quarantined from his wife, who had tested positive.




www.tampabay.com













John Prine's wife says singer-songwriter is 'stable' as he fights coronavirus


Singer was admitted to hospital after a sudden onset of symptoms




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 31, 2020)

Damn. 
I like to send this song to friends on their anniversary.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## ltecato (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## ltecato (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


>


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)

@Amos Otis, I realize NY&CH is not your cup of tea, but thought this was a good fit.


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> @Amos Otis, I realize NY&CH is not your cup of tea, but thought this was a good fit.


I'm pretty much good w/ Neil until about '92 or thereabouts.


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

This guy was on my local NPR station this week. He lives in Panama City.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (May 11, 2020)




----------



## H G Griffin (May 11, 2020)

I thought this might be too dark, but went back and read the OP "
*As many of us are in self imposed isolation, how 'bout a thread featuring apocolyptic tunes and/or comedy bits to get our minds off the plague?*

Fewer artists better embody dark, apocalyptic humour than a man who is conspicuously absent from this thread, Vinnie Furnier.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2020)

"Hot tits on ice 'til we freeze"

*There''s Something Very Wrong With Us, So Let's Go Out Tonight*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2020)

There's something stronger than me
There's something I don't want to see
A new thing growing in me 

I don't speak that language anymore!
My blood is not that color anymore!
My blood don't shine the same way anymore!
I cannot deny it anymore!


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

Spinnin' around in circles, licin' it day to day
And still, twenty four hours, maybe sixty good years, it's really not that long a stay.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)




----------

